# Help With My Amphibia Bezel...



## Guest (Sep 2, 2005)

I fancied wearing my Amphibia today but somehow managed to knock the bezel off (again)... This time I lost the "spring wire"... Anyone any suggestions of the best way to fix this? It's a very ugly watch without the bezel...


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2005)

...well I found the spring and fixed it, more or less... Pani over


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

nobby said:


> ...well I found the spring and fixed it, more or less... Pani over
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know they are tough but may I suggest you stop using it to knock nails in


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> nobby said:
> 
> 
> > ...well I found the spring and fixed it, more or less... Pani over
> ...


Really? I thought they work quite well as a blunt instrument!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Glad you found all your bits Nobby.







Well done mate.









If you can find a goat with an aqualung would you mind telling us if the watch gets to the depth rating instead of knocking bloody nails in with it?









It must not have a strap attached that is man-made or of animal or plant products because of the outcry that member's of the forum will make.









May I suggest that you plat snot and see if that makes a decent strap? Knitted fog straps are also permissible.









Am I taking the piss again?

Probably, or I might just be one of Mac's out patients.









It may not be long before the bugger catches me.























I can't run as fast as I once did, nor do I care.
















Take it easy, you RLT people.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Glad you found all your bits Nobby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once we get the uplink to the survailance satellites we will be able to triangulate the signal being sent out from a tiny transmitter in your `RR` and then we _will_ find you.


----------

